# My Frog Page!



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello everyone,

My name is Thong Nguyen and I've kept darts for almost two years now. I wanted to start a new thread where I can post pictures of my small collection. I currently keep a small group of Southern Variabilis, Standard Benedicta, and a pair of Charco la Pava. Enjoy!











Happy Frogging!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Benedicta tank


Charco tank


Any feedback would be great!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm bummed those charcos were hiding when I was there, he looks really nice! Thanks for posting, FTS of the variabilis viv?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice collection! Congrats


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

The male has a lot more blue on the legs but he was quite hidden. FTS coming soon. I want to redo and add more tall leaved plants to the southern tank soon.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

That Bene tank is SICK!

What species of Bromeliad is that on the right with the pup? Its gorgeous.
Well done. Thank you for sharing!

Josh


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

That brom is Neoregelia "Fireball" x "Fruit Salad".

Thanks Halter, I really wish I could make my tanks more lush like a lot of other members on here but I like the tanks so far.


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

You already know how much I like your collection from FB, I especially like your Southerns.. Very beautiful tanks and plants.. Looking forward to seeing some Southern Trio's soon.. Hint Hint..LOL


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

more pictures and some new frogs.

southern tank


Charco


Highland Sirensis






Currently waiting for my vert supplies to complete my highland tank. Enjoy


----------



## Tinctorus1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Beautiful tanks man, I was actually just looking at that fireball/fruit salad brom last night on a vendors page and fell in love with it as well as another fireball hybrid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

good luck with the highlands I hope you can get them to breed!!!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

ngeno626 said:


> good luck with the highlands I hope you can get them to breed!!!


Thanks! They're eating like pigs!

updated shots of some southerns!

sorry dirty glass 


big momma southern!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Thong what's the name of that fern in the front right of the southern tank?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Rob it's a lemon button fern


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

new pictures!

my new acquisitions: RFB Bastimentos


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

more pictures!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like you're working with very stunning frogs!


----------



## Elsongha (Dec 19, 2013)

Very awesome! Beautiful frogs!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------

